# Shubunkin Goldfish Update



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys-I know I've been seriously inactive for a while. It's because I'm extremely busy and tired and I can't find time to do anything, plus I just got home from a 4 1/2 hour trip and I'm still a little car sick and my sweet Milo had to be put down last month (that's really when I stopped coming on). I'm over it now, I just have to put up with 8-10 year old neighbor kids who really liked Milo that keep asking me 'why?' 'why?' 'why?' when I tell them I had to euthanize and other stuff.

Anyways now for those who don't know;

A few months ago I bought a baby Shubunkin goldfish from Petco. He was black, orange, and white. I was lucky to get him because there's greedy people who go to Petco the day of the shipment and buy all of the Shubunkins >.<. I placed him in a 10g because he was only 2 inches long. Don't worry-I did my study up on Goldies and know that's not appropriate-so I had the means to update him when he grew an inch or two.

I made the mistake of leaving him with a petsitter while I was away for a few months, and relied on my parents (bad idea) to do water changes. When I came back-his tank was sooooo cloudy you couldn't even see him. He was still alive praise the Lord-but he was twitching and barely moving. I did a quick 70% and realized it wasn't enough, so I scooped him out and placed him in a 30g that I had on standby that had clean, clear water in it with a 200 gph filter. It has two 200 gph filters but one was broken when I came back ;-;. I fed him a little bit and he ate about 3 pellets.

About 3 days later I had to leave again for 1.5 weeks. I came back today and he was the first thing I checked on. His water remained clear thanks to the strong filter, and he looks so much stronger now! He used to twitch when I first put him in because of how bad the 10g water was. He looks like he grew about .5-1 inch since I last saw him 1-2 weeks ago. He's eating and he just looks more mature and is definitely a bit bigger. I'm so happy with him, he twitches a little still but it's not as bad and his injuries are healing. He had skin and scale problems and looked like he might've had slight SBD when I got him, and I can't see any injuries and he's swimming up right. I'm so happy I thought I should share xD, he hasn't had a water change in a while so I may get on that tonight or tomorrow.

And if you're wondering where my Bettas are-they're all with my neighbor right now hehe. I trust them though...sort of. 

So much travelling... e.e

I'll be posting updates until the day I leave to go back with my Bettas.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im glad that your shubunkin is doing well and made it through  One good thing about goldfish is that their pretty resilient. Im also glad he looks to be growing well, hopefully he grows like a weed for you 
Do you have any photos of him? id love to see what he looks like.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks xD Yeah I know, that's why I thought it'd be okay to leave him in a 10g 
No I don't have pics, but I can try and get some for you tomorrow C:


----------

